# Take cover my Amish brothers (BOOB Attacked Me)



## robwhite422-cl (Jul 1, 2008)

I was sitting at home today and get a knock at the door and the ups guy handed me a package and ran. I looked at who this came from and said Avery Dennison from Hamilton OH. I think this is from Sam, correct me if I am wrong.I was kinda expecting the BOOB to do something to me but was not sure how hard the impact would be. I carefully tried to defuse this bomb, but that was a mistake should have called the bomb squad in. It blew me in half. Wow I defiantly now fear the BOOB. This was an awesome act of kindness. The bomb consisted of Three awesome Knife's, Starbucks Espresso Roast, Montgomery Inn Barbecue sauce, and a ton of great smokes.

Padilla Habano
Cusano Anniversary
Indian Tabac super Fuerte Maduro
Indian Tabac super Fuerte Natural
Carlos Torano Virtuoso
RP Fusion
RP Cuban Blend
Cohiba red dot
Gurka Nepalese Warrior
Gurka Fuerte
Gurka Legend
Gran Habano Fuma
Dona Flor Selecao
CI legends white label
CI legends Copper Label
Pueblo Dominicano sun grown capa
Perdomo Lot 23
Perdomo Reserve Cabinet Series Silver
Perdomo Reserve Cabinet Series Red

Most of these sticks I never had before and been wanting to try them, and the ones here I have tried loved and so glad I get to enjoy again. I want to thank you so much words can't say thank you enough. You are truly a great Botl and I sure this bomb will increase rank in the BOOB. But now you have the Amish mafia to deal with now, and I may strike at anytime. So beware. 
Thanks again Sam.

I will Upload pics tonight my camera is broke so I have to barrow Drew's until I get a new one soon. I just don't think my cell phone will give it justice.


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

And so it begins.. :mischief: no that was Jimmy from his work address.


----------



## olsaltybastard (Dec 25, 2007)

The BooBS bomb maker is a consummate professional; manufacturing bombs which cannot be diffused. Either you die, or millions of children die; those are your choices.


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

Sweet Hit!


----------



## andrew_will1 (Jul 1, 2008)

JESUS!!!!!!!! BOBBY's BEEN BOOB SLAPPED!!!!!...............HARD!!!!!

Nice hit Hat!!!

LOL you used a fake name and a proxy address......


----------



## robwhite422-cl (Jul 1, 2008)

sorry for the mix up was not sure who it was just saw Hamilton OH and saw that SAM was from there Thanks jimmy much appreciated


----------



## robwhite422-cl (Jul 1, 2008)

so does this mean I can't use this address to bomb you back if not I'm sure one of my Amish brothers will give you up


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

you're not going to get it out of me...


----------



## robwhite422-cl (Jul 1, 2008)

That's alright aces my intel has already informed me


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

I bet it was Salty wasnt it! damn finance guys


----------



## thehat101 (Mar 8, 2007)

Nice to see you got it safe and sound Hope you enjoy!!!.. I sent from my works shipping department to keep my identity hidden :lol:


----------



## robwhite422-cl (Jul 1, 2008)

I not allowed to reveal my sources but no it was not osb


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

Then it was CRider or Python....


----------



## thehat101 (Mar 8, 2007)

Acesfull said:


> Then it was CRider or Python....


Thats ok Crider will be dead soon for this treason anyway :lol:


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

CRider has left the state, shaved the chin, grown hair on top of his head, and changed his name to Alfonso. This post brought to you by his under-paid answering service. Have a nice day.


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

Oh...and I dunno whatchu talkin bout Willis!



Acesfull said:


> Then it was CRider or Python....


 oke:


----------



## robwhite422-cl (Jul 1, 2008)

Who' Crider or python I am not aware of these guys


----------



## robwhite422-cl (Jul 1, 2008)

Can't wait to try out this expresso roast I have an expresso maker too. It says on the side you can make it in a drip pot too does anyone put expresso into a drip machine never heard that before.


----------



## Whitefish (Apr 26, 2006)

Ground forces are kicking some ass!!! :dude:


----------



## thehat101 (Mar 8, 2007)

robwhite422 said:


> Can't wait to try out this expresso roast I have an expresso maker too. It says on the side you can make it in a drip pot too does anyone put expresso into a drip machine never heard that before.


Hmm I am not sure!! Gonna have to ask Stan I dont know much about coffee but saw that you were getting into it right before I bombed ya. Hope you likes :lol:


----------



## robwhite422-cl (Jul 1, 2008)

I love expresso's so i'm sure this should be great.


----------



## olsaltybastard (Dec 25, 2007)

robwhite422 said:


> Can't wait to try out this expresso roast I have an expresso maker too. It says on the side you can make it in a drip pot too does anyone put expresso into a drip machine never heard that before.


I do this every morning. Makes a damn fine cup of coffee.

Aces,

I look forward to being able to snitch you out to your enemies. Finance leads the way!!!


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

robwhite422 said:


> Can't wait to try out this expresso roast I have an expresso maker too. It says on the side you can make it in a drip pot too does anyone put expresso into a drip machine never heard that before.


The best way to to do espresso is to take 1 heaping tablespoon, put into your mouth and chase it with some warm water. 
That will wake you the F**k up!

J/K :lol: :lol:


----------



## robwhite422-cl (Jul 1, 2008)

Python said:


> robwhite422 said:
> 
> 
> > Can't wait to try out this expresso roast I have an expresso maker too. It says on the side you can make it in a drip pot too does anyone put expresso into a drip machine never heard that before.
> ...


bob you crack me up


----------



## olsaltybastard (Dec 25, 2007)

Python said:


> The best way to to do espresso is to take 1 heaping tablespoon, put into your mouth and chase it with some warm water.
> That will wake you the F**k up!
> 
> J/K :lol: :lol:


In the Army, this is known as a "Ranger sleeping pill"


----------



## dozenmonkeyz (Nov 9, 2007)

Nice bomb fellow BOOB!

Check out this grind: http://www.hotsauceworld.com/wafuupco1l.html
Have some here at the office. Tastes like shit but does what it says. We save it for the 4AM early days...


----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

olsaltybastard said:


> Python said:
> 
> 
> > The best way to to do espresso is to take 1 heaping tablespoon, put into your mouth and chase it with some warm water.
> ...


I've done this a time or two on consecutive mid-watches....I don't recommend this as a daily practice.


----------



## thehat101 (Mar 8, 2007)

This is a little off subject but I used to dip thee coffe in an MRE like put it in my lip and spit dip :lol: when I was in ranger school


----------



## robwhite422-cl (Jul 1, 2008)

Here is the destruction pic from Jimmy's bomb sorry for posting them so late


----------



## Fantastik (Apr 28, 2007)

Nice hit again.


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

Sweet!


----------

